# [GCC] Erreur à la compile (résolu)

## jul16ar

re, re, re-bonjour,

Suite de mes déboires avec mon installation de gentoo, c'est bien la première fois que j'ai autant de soucis.  :Smile:  (ici et là)

petit résumé de la situation:

système stable, et tout compile bien en 2007.0(ni serveur, ni desktop) et un make.conf vierge (juste en ~amd64).

Je passe en profile amd64/2007.0/Desktop et je personnalise un petit peu mon make.conf, je rajoute rapidement quelques USE avec profuse, et je lance un emerge -DNuav world.

Pas mal de nouveau paquets (qui compilent bien) et aussi pas mal de rebuild (nouvelles USE), dont GCC (à cause de l'USE gtk).

Et GCC reste le seul à pas compiler correctement, voila l'erreur :

ici et là.

désolé de présenter les logs depuis un système virtualisé, mais ça me permet d'utiliser ma machine normalement, de regarder des films, allez sur le net et travailler aussi pendant que ça compile.Last edited by jul16ar on Wed Feb 27, 2008 8:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jul16ar

24h après et toujours pas de réponses.  :Shocked:  Pas possible j'ai posé une colle !  :Very Happy: 

C'est vraiment que le problème est inexplicable ? ou qu'il vous manque des infos, s'il manque quelque chose n'hésitez pas à demander.

Merci d'avance

----------

## Desintegr

Tu utilises quelle version de GCC ?

Peut-être que le -march=nocona pose problème. Essaye avec un march plus standard, voire même sans.

Tu utilises quels USE pour gcc ?

----------

## Mickael

Tu es aller voir sur bgo si le bug est déjà ouvert, et sinon ouvre un nouveau bug.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Tu utilises quelle version de GCC ?
> 
> Peut-être que le -march=nocona pose problème. Essaye avec un march plus standard, voire même sans.

 

J'ai un Intel core2duo et je compile tout en nocona ~amd64 sans soucis   :Wink: 

----------

## letchideslandes

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Desintegr wrote:*   Tu utilises quelle version de GCC ?
> 
> Peut-être que le -march=nocona pose problème. Essaye avec un march plus standard, voire même sans. 
> 
> J'ai un Intel core2duo et je compile tout en nocona ~amd64 sans soucis  

 

Enfin si tu n'utilises pas distcc en cross compiling, et depuis GCC 4.2, un march=native et tu as la meilleure optimisation possible.

----------

## jul16ar

bon alors je désespère ...

Il y a quelques jours avant ce problème : La version 4.2.3 de gcc a parfaitement recompilé à nouveau la 4.2.3 lors de mon emerge -e system && emerge -e world.

Je suis repassé dans cette situation où gcc compilait bien, càd profile 2007.0 (ni desktop ni serveur), make.conf vierge (USE=""), et le noyau précédent 2.6.23-r8....

emerge gcc et toujours la même erreur au bout de 5 minutes de compile.

Comment dans deux situations identiques ne peut on pas avoir le même résultat deux fois..

C'est vraiment extraordinaire ....

EDIT: j'ai testé aussi avec un -march=native (merci de l'info j'avais pas fait gaffe à cette nouveauté sur gcc 4.2.x) mais ça n'aide pas.Last edited by jul16ar on Wed Feb 27, 2008 8:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> Comment dans deux situations identiques ne peut on pas avoir le même résultat deux fois..

 

Matériel fiable ? Mémoire vérifiée ?

----------

## jul16ar

Oui la machine fonctionne parfaitement bien sous Vista, Xp

Check des températures OK

Check du DD OK

RAM OK (j'ai fait un test il y peu de temps car j'avais un plantage aléatoire sous windows, c'était finalement du à un programme codé avec les pieds qui tournait en tache de fond).

----------

## jul16ar

du nouveau :

J'ai tenté en virtualisé une install neuve.

je pars du minimal cd amd64, je partitionne, je monte, je prend un stage3 récent de funtoo, portage-lastest.

Je fais un emerge --sync, je modifie mon make.conf :

march=nocona car gcc 4.1

makeopts="-j3"

linguas="en"

alsa-cards="hda-intel"

video-cards="nvidia vesa"

input-devices="mouse keyboard synaptic"

USE=""

et accept_keywords="~amd64"

je passe en profile "2007.0/desktop".

j'update les locales.

Je compile un noyau 2.6.24-r3 via genkernel, option par défaut sauf :

rajout du support sata, mon chip wifi, préemption desktop, timer frequency 1000hz.

j'installe et configure grub.

puis je lance un USE="-X -gnome -kde -qt" emerge -DNuavt world (les USE c'est pour pas perdre de temps pour le moment avec la partie graphique, je veux d'abord mettre à jour ce qui est important.

tout compile bien, et arrivé à gcc-4.2.3, j'ai la même erreur : emake failed with profiledbootstrap.

Donc le problème n'est pas aléatoire et peut être reproduit, reste à savoir ce qui provoque cette erreur. en attendant je tente un gcc-4.2.2 en masquant la 4.2.3.

EDIT: exactement la même chose avec GCC-4.2.2 .... je comprend plus rien.

EDIT2: J'ai honte, la solution au problème était aussi simple qu'idiote .... J'ai fais quelques recherches complémentaires, et j'en ai déduit que la seule raison pour laquelle gcc ne compilait pas, était que j'étais sous environnement virtualisé. C'est la seule variable qui différait entre la période où gcc compilait et celle où il ne compilait plus.

flashback : J'avais commencé une installe directement depuis le minimalCD, puis vue le temps que ça prenait, j'ai utilisé la fonction de VMware sous windows qui permet d'utiliser un disque local plutôt qu'un disque virtuel. Ainsi je pouvais continuer à regarder mes séries préférées le soir pendant que ça compilait (et c'est aussi beaucoup plus simple d'avoir un environnement graphique pour poster ses problèmes sur un forums gentoo, car se balader là dedans  (un forum phpbb) sous links c'est pas la joie...).

Maintenant je sais que si je dois recompiler gcc, je dois rebooter.

Me voilà maintenant avec un gcc-4.2.3 tout neuf, ce soir je lance la compile de xorg, fluxbox, kde, vlc, firefox, mplayer, blablabla... bref tout le reste depuis mon windows en vmware pendant un bon film, en espérant que d'autres paquets ne souffriront pas du même problème que gcc en virtualisé.

Merci tout de même à tout ceux qui ont pris la peine de lire ce thread et de s'intéresser à mon problème.   :Wink: 

----------

